# Cold day on the Lagoon 1-7-10



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice pics! How do you keep your stuff together enough to snap those shots with those schools going by! Really cool!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Nice pics! How do you keep your stuff together enough to snap those shots with those schools going by! Really cool!


Its pretty tuff... Do i cast or so i take some pics?? the casting usually wins!! but i fished probly 10 different schools all this size before the pics and they were being very picky so i started takin photos!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

What did that red hit?


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> What did that red hit?


live shrimp!! Unfortunately my hands were pretty frozen cause i had to actually reach into the livewell for my bait.... cause someone has my net   
[smiley=lolwsign.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Pics look nice and sharp. What camera?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah man i'm really worried about this cold front and the toll its gonna take on the fish esp. the snook , glad you found it nice enough to get out


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Pics look nice and sharp. What camera?


thanks, ya its just a digital camera a nikon L20 10mpix


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done bringing us a vicarious break from this miserable weather! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Those sure are great pictures and good work with the red.


----------



## Frankie_G. (Dec 29, 2009)

Love the shots of the schools...


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

great pics...really enjoy them...That school of black drum looks like fun!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, that nets work in out pretty good for me ;D
i'll get it back to you in one piece


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool pics [smiley=headbang.gif]. That pic of the drum is awesome. I always say i am one day going to take some cool pics of fish, but also just ended up trying to catch them . We were in haulover today and didn't see any dead snook, but maybe they all died? 
I hope not.


----------

